# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  راهنمایی : درس زیست پیش افتادم و نمیتونم برم دانشگاه ؟!

## name665

سلام و درود ، خدا قوت .
من دیپلم "تجربی" دارم و پیش دانشگاه میخونم - فقط در کنکور "هنر"شرکت کردم و رتبه خوبی هم کسب کرده ام ، مطمعنم برای دانشگاه قبول میشم - متاسفانه نتونستم نمره درس نهایی زیست شناسی پیش دانشگاه رو کسب کنم و امتحان شهریورم شده 7.25 - چون علاقه ای به زیست نداشتم جدی نگرفتم و به شدت پشیمونم - حالا ازتون سوال دارم با توجه به این که من میخوام دانشگاه هنر برم و این درس(زیست شناسی) به رشته هنر ربطی نداره  ایا راهی وجود نداره که من تو این درس قبول بشم - اگر این درس رو بیوفتم باید برم سربازی و خداوکیلی همه زندگیم خراب میشه - خواهش میکنم اگر تبصره ای ماده ای یا استثنا برای این موارد هست به من معرفی کنید .
ضمنا این رو هم بگم من قبلا 1 درس پیش رو تکماده کردم . و این که سال قبل هم کنکور دادم و این اخرین فرصت منه .
ممنون از شما

----------


## amir_95

سلام.این سوال منم هست
شرایط منم مثل شماست. من به امید 8 رفتم سر جلسه دیفرانسیل. بعد گفتن شهریور مستمر نداره باید 10 بشی. الان شک دارم که قبول شم.
احتمال زیاد روزانه قبول میشم. میشه دانشگاه رفت گفت که منو به عنوان شبانه قبول کنن تا دی پاس کنم دیف رو بعد بهمن برم کلاس؟ راهی هس آیا؟

----------


## iman0013

سلام
مدرک پیش نداشته باشید اصلا ثبت نام نمیکنن.واسه منم این اتفاق افتاد پارسال
میمونید واسه سال بعد دوباره کنکور بدید

----------

